# Greetings and Salutations



## TheRedAnt (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

Just wanted to introduce myself and tell you something about me.  My name is Brian and I am from Jamestown, NY.  I was told about this site by a close friend and find it very interesting and informative.  I am 43, a college professor in criminal justice, worked in law enforcement (Pinellas County Sheriff's Department--Florida), and enjoy the fighting arts.  I suppose this site got my attention for several reasons.  1.  I love the notion of supporting and encouraging "the real art of fighting."  2.  I am tired hearing about the "so called" Kuntaoists from the lineage of Willem Reeders, or his Chinese given name of Liu Seong and wanted to inform anyone interested in this great man's true students...of course coming from my perspective as being one of the lucky ones to have been trained by one of the handful of individuals from Reeder's Kuntao students.  I am one generation away from Master Reeders...My teacher was one of the original and only few trained in Kuntao in the Jamestown, NY area.  In fact, most of those making a living off Master Reeders forget to mention or give credit to my teacher and friend Ed "Tiny" Sealy.  I am not interested in the politics of who trained who, who was belted and what color, or who doesn't get along with who...all I ever wanted is to learn an effective way to defend myself...and I know I found it in my many years in kuntao from Tiny Sealy.  I look forward and welcome any comments or questions from those on this site.  My best for a healthy and safe new year.


----------



## Drac (Jan 2, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Make yourself at home...


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello & welcome!

AoG


----------



## MJS (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 2, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## Arizona Angel (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi, Welcome to MT.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello and welcome

B


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Brian. You bring a unique perspective to this forum. I look forward to your posts.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## jdinca (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome! You'll like it here.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## German Coach (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome !


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcom to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------

